# Is Quarantine a zombie movie?



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 26, 2009)

Is Quarantin a zombie movie?                                                                                          


If yes, is it good?
                                                                      And is there nudity?


----------



## Corto (Feb 26, 2009)

Answers, in no particular order: duh, don't think so, can't remember.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 26, 2009)

A: No, kind of, and no.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, kind of. Basically it is like L4D where it is a mutated strain of rabies that makes you act in a zombie-like manor.

I liked it. It's a remake of R.E.C though. Also, it's that whole documentary kinda thing.

No.


----------



## Teco (Feb 26, 2009)

I just rented it. Its one of those movies where everyone of the characters does something stupid... that gets them all killed. I dont think you can consider it a zombie movie unless you were talking about the IQs of the characters the actors played as and, spoiler.

The ending is in the god damned commercial. That pissed me off so much.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 27, 2009)

skittle said:


> Yes, kind of. Basically it is like L4D where it is a mutated strain of rabies that makes you act in a zombie-like manor.
> 
> I liked it. It's a remake of R.E.C though. Also, it's that whole documentary kinda thing.
> 
> *No*.


And they expect ppl to watch this?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 27, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> And they expect ppl to watch this?



Are you seriously shooting down a movie because there is nobody naked in it?

Holy shit, are you like 12 or 13?


----------



## amorexx (Feb 27, 2009)

If you want a damn good zombie flick with quite a few good gory bits and some nudity, watch Doomsday.
rated R here in Aus, kinda slow to start, great once it gets going.
Has cannibals, Zombies, Medieval & modern shit and a big bang at the end.
Oh, and a dude in a gimp suit.

What more could you ask for? XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Are you seriously shooting down a movie because there is nobody naked in it?
> 
> Holy shit, are you like 12 or 13?



Why did you think he was being serious.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 27, 2009)

amorexx said:


> If you want a damn good zombie flick with quite a few good gory bits and some nudity, watch Doomsday.
> rated R here in Aus, kinda slow to start, great once it gets going.
> Has cannibals, Zombies, Medieval & modern shit and a big bang at the end.
> Oh, and a dude in a gimp suit.
> ...


 
Not much! I'll definitly look into it.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 3, 2009)

Teco said:


> I just rented it. Its one of those movies where everyone of the characters does something stupid... that gets them all killed. I dont think you can consider it a zombie movie unless you were talking about the IQs of the characters the actors played as and, spoiler.
> 
> The ending is in the god damned commercial. That pissed me off so much.


 
Oh come on, its posed as a documentary not a movie.  So the characters can be forgiven for not knowing dead people they just shot 5 times r gonna come back at them or KNOWING ahead of time that crazy things are going to happen.

Even for a horror movie, they didnt do anything typically stupid, the only people to enter to scene after shut down were in masks n biosuits.  No one was like lets go into the dark room.  No one is like hey lets go exploring alone.  They pretty much followed logical actions for each character, so how can u say they were stupid?  name one thing they did that was just stupid to do in that situation.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 3, 2009)

amorexx said:


> If you want a damn good zombie flick with quite a few good gory bits and some nudity, watch Doomsday.
> rated R here in Aus, kinda slow to start, great once it gets going.
> Has cannibals, Zombies, Medieval & modern shit and a big bang at the end.
> Oh, and a dude in a gimp suit.
> ...


 
oh god, doomsday was an awful movie.  THere was so much in it that didnt make any sense whatsoever.....things that were just HUGE logical loopholes.

1. they were cannibals because the country was sealed off n they had no food except for people...ok...well and good....whats the first thing u see when they enter the country?  herds and herds of cows roaming free  ?!?!?

2.  like 10 years of having no imports into the country, what are they doing at the end?  having a car chase?  ummm r they making the gas out of coal in their hi tech medieval castles ?!??!

to name just too, this movie sucked.  and it isnt a zombie movie, the people r the survivors of a 28 days later type plague, all the zombies r gone except at beginning n end of movie....its just normal human cannibals in most of it


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 3, 2009)

skittle said:


> Yes, kind of. Basically it is like L4D where it is a mutated strain of rabies that makes you act in a zombie-like manor.
> 
> I liked it. It's a remake of R.E.C though. Also, it's that whole documentary kinda thing.
> 
> No.


 
Wow the actual story ending of R.E.C. sounds so much better tho the action is the same, too bad its in spanish i hate subtitles.


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, but I almost broke my pc monitor when it was done


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

i liked quarintine no nudity well its something different from the tyipical zombie movie ^^ i enjoyed it *cough kills zombie with camera*


----------

